# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Фотообзор Ми-8

## Д.Срибный

Ми-8 из "Полярных авиалиний"

Фотографии К.Карлика.



http://walkarounds.airforce.ru/avia/...-8_2/index.htm

Жаль  только разрешение не очень...

----------

